# anyone familiar with Lancaster puppies or John Lapp?



## jesetta_1980 (Jun 12, 2011)

I rescued a puppy that was being mistreated and that is where he came from. Just wondering if anyone else has had any problems. Unfourtunatly the only thing I do know is they were under investigation for being a puppy mill a couple of years ago.


----------

